# backfiring fun - or not heh



## music_theater (Jul 9, 2009)

So I've been fixing my 93' Max (side mounted motor mind you  ) on and off the entire year. Replaced oil pan gasket, new timing belt (I'm proud of myself for that one) new MAF sensor, head gaskets, sparks & wires and all that fun stuff 

Anyways, I'm driving her back home last night from work and I notice she's running really choppy engine wise. Huge lag in acceleration which is pretty bad up hill and so-so on interstate. So I'm running over what all it could be in my head 02 sensor, might be a crack in the head, fuel injectors clogged, cat converter.... then I hear what I can only describe to you as the funniest (it was funny because it was not a typical loud backfire but a smaller quieter one) "POP" noise as I make the final turn which requires me to stop then go up a hill to the house.

SO FUDGE. I'm thinking it's the cat converter or 02 sensor, but the backfire has me at a standstill.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

check your timing and make sure your distributor is tight


----------

